# Depersonalization/Questioning Life/Solipsism



## lifewithouthecolor (Jul 17, 2015)

Recently I've been having an influx of intrusive thoughts related to life and existence in addition to severe depersonalization, which, unfortunately, makes me feel like I no longer know who I am. Additionally, I am constantly questioning life and existence at every waking moment, although the questions that I ask are almost entirely related to internal fears that I have which my OCD exposes. For instance, my thoughts are mostly centered around solipsism, and any variations of the school of thought, and I believe this represents my fear of being all alone in the universe. Any attempts I make at trying to logically solve the 'what if' questions which plague my mind are quickly replaced by even more counterarguments and loopholes which send me further away from where I want to be mentally. All I want to know is that I am not insane, or possibly growing closer to that point because right now any attempt at telling myself why these thoughts are irrational is shot down by another 'what if' thought.


----------



## Mochan (Jul 14, 2014)

Welcome!

I think most of us can relate to this. Sometimes when my dpdr is extremely present due to sleeplessness I even start to tell myself that this is some sort of sick rendition of the Matrix we live in.. I especially hate those moments.


----------



## drios55 (Jul 27, 2015)

I have been down that road man. All the variations of it can cause some serious pain, but you need to understand that all of which you are going through is simply because of anxiety. Thats it. Also, all and any variations you read and come up with all contradict each other. You have to realize that you are one out of billions of people on earth. You were conceived by your mother and father and born on your birthday. You aren't insane man. It tends to through people in these paralyzing states of anxiety. When you are in a constant state of anxiety your brain can't tell the difference on whether you are threatened or not. You aren't going insane man. Solipsism is a self contradicting philosophy anyways. It just mindfucks people because we always saw life through our own point of view. Take the following as a way to understand why its a contradiction:

"If nothing exists, there can be no consciousness: a consciousness with nothing to be conscious of is a contradiction. A consciousness conscious of nothing but itself is a contradiction: before it could identify itself as consciousness, it had to be conscious of something. If that which you claim to perceive does not exist, what you possess is not consciousness."

"Consciousness is the faculty of awareness-the faculty of perceiving that which exists...Directly or indirectly, every phenomenon of consciousness is derived from one's awareness of the external world"

If you want to privately talk about this then hit me up. I suggest you start getting up man and changing things in your life. Get out and read a novel, eat healthy, exercise, spend time with friends and family, get more sleep, and reflect on the things that you aren't happy about yourself.....eventually you will start to understand that solipsism was never the problem but rather anxiety, depression, isolation, pessimism, and others.


----------

